# [SOLVED] Half Life 2 Keeps Crashing



## bdubs (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, so I just bought the Orange Box today off of Steam, but whenever I start up Half Life 2, it stays at the loading screen, and then crashes and gives me the message "hl2.exe has stopped working". I have already read two other threads regarding people with the same problem, and the methods used to resolve their problems didn't work for me. The other games in Orange box work fine, but Half Life 2 doesn't seem to work. I know that it isn't a hardware problem, because my specs exceed the requirements. Please ask if you require any more information besides my specs listed below.

Windows Vista Home Premium (x64)
Board: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N80Vb 1.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 207 12/05/2008
NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS 
4096 Megabytes Installed Memory

Sorry if this thread may seem unclear or doesn't provide enought information to you.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Half Life 2 Keeps Crashing*

try running steam as administrator by right click on it
properties
compatibility (tab)
run as admin

what other fixes did you try?


----------



## bdubs (Mar 29, 2009)

Nevermind, I actually fixed the problem. It turns out that Half Life 2 isn't compatible with Vista 64 Bit, so I reverted the game back to 32 bit. Thanks for trying to help, though :smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have Vista 64 bit and I can play Half life 2 just fine


----------

